
Elon Musk wants to dig sewers in your city - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.cnet.com/au/news/elon-musk-wants-to-dig-sewers-in-your-city/
======
geezerjay
Trying to pass off using COTS tunnel boring machines that are already
available for decades as "advanced tunneling" is simply wrong and dishonest.

It's like the man is trying to claim that he discovered this new thing called
digging holes in the ground eventhough tunnel boring machines have literally
being used since the early 1800s.

